# Ttoc ??



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi,joined ttoc and paid £35 via PayPal,what happens now? 
Can't log into members area,and still says tt forum member and not ttoc member,is there something I need to do?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, TTF is seperate to TTOC. 
Once Email received with Membership No.Click link & follow instructions to display membership banner. 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post & TTOC committe will do the rest.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks hoggy,I wait for e-mail


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Working lates all over the Easter holidays sorry [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Working lates all over the Easter holidays sorry [smiley=bigcry.gif]


ahem.........andrew so it is you that only does it :roll:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> Working lates all over the Easter holidays sorry [smiley=bigcry.gif]


No excuse Andrew , get on with it :wink:


----------

